# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #204 (10/2017)



## PCGH_Carsten (29. August 2017)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 10/2017 ist ab sofort online - die Redaktion liest mit und ist bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass auch wir nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, (zu selten) auch mal Urlaub haben oder (noch seltener) krank daniederliegen könnten.

Die neue „PC Games Hardware“-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 06. September 2017 am Kiosk und digital ab dem 01. September um 14:00 Uhr für euch bereit. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT).

*>>>Zur PCGH-Heftumfrage 10/17 [Surveymonkey]<<<*
Wir setzen für die Heftumfrage auf den externen Dienst Surveymonkey, da dieser wesentlich flexibler zu konfigurierende Umfragen erlaubt als das foreneigene Quickpoll-Modul (Nein, wir wollen die PCGHX-Community nicht entwerten oder abschaffen!). Eine Registrierung ist zur Teilnahme nicht erforderlich, die Umfrage läuft anonym, es werden keine personenbezogenen Daten dauerhaft gespeichert. Alle Angaben werden nach Auswertung der Umfrage gelöscht.

Die Redaktion liest in diesem Thread jedes Feedback-Posting aufmerksam durch. Und auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!


----------



## razer989 (31. August 2017)

Hallo,
Ich hätte mal eine Frage zu diesem Heft. Findet sich auch der Vollständige Testbericht zur Ryzen 3-Serie im Heft wieder? Oder wird auf diesen komplett verzichtet? Im Heft 09/2017 wurden ja nur 2 Spiele getestet und der Test auf der Website bildet ja nicht den vollständigen Parcour ab oder täusche ich mich da?

Gruß
razer989


----------



## RawMangoJuli (31. August 2017)

omg schon wieder bei der 10/xxxx .. keinen Bock auf Herbst -.-

das mit den 240Hz Monitoren wird interessant


----------



## Birdy84 (1. September 2017)

Habe zwei allgemeine Anmerkungen zu euren bereits sehr aufwändigen und detailierten VGA Tests:

1. Nachdem in den letzten Tagen in mehreren Threads dieses Video zum Thema Scheduling bei Grafikkarten gepostet wurde, stellt sich mir die Frage in wie fern es sinnvoll ist, die Leistungsaufnahme von Grafikkarten isoliert zu betrachten und werten.

2. Anlässlich dieses PCB Breakdowns sollte angezweifelt werden, ob man in einem VGA Test mehr Phasen und ein höheres Powerlimit generell besser benotet. Edit: Zumindest das reine Benennen in der Testtabelle kann irreführend sein.


----------



## dwolf74 (1. September 2017)

Leider wird die 10 Ausgabe bei mir nicht angezeigt.

Kann sie also nicht Lesen.

mfg


----------



## Kondar (1. September 2017)

Array


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. September 2017)

Moin!



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Habe zwei allgemeine Anmerkungen zu euren bereits sehr aufwändigen und detailierten VGA Tests:
> 
> 1. Nachdem in den letzten Tagen in mehreren Threads dieses Video zum Thema Scheduling bei Grafikkarten gepostet wurde, stellt sich mir die Frage in wie fern es sinnvoll ist, die Leistungsaufnahme von Grafikkarten isoliert zu betrachten und werten.



Die Frage, wie und ob wir die zu testenden und zu wertenden Produkte testen und werten wollen, stellen wir uns seit Anbeginn der Tests.  Und immer wieder kommen wir zu dem Schluss, dass nur isolierte Tests sinnvoll sind, da die ansonsten vorherrschenden Limits die Ergebnisse verfälschen und der Grad der Verfälschung von der die Grafikkarte umgebenden Infrastruktur abhängt. „Isoliert” klingt in diesem Kontext schlimmer als gewollt – es klingt irgendwie praxisfern, im luftleeren Raum. Das machen wir ja nicht. Wir bauen die Grafikkarten ein und schließen dabei andere Limits aus (Watt-Worstcase-Tests wie Anno 2070 und The Witcher 3) oder wir legen bewusst eine Durchschnittslast an. Letzteres erledigt bei uns der Test von Crysis 3 in Full-HD-Auflösung. Dort laufen schnelle Grafikkarten in ein partielles CPU-Limit, was andere Verbrauchswerte provozieren kann als Volllast.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> 2. Anlässlich dieses PCB Breakdowns sollte angezweifelt werden, ob man in einem VGA Test mehr Phasen und ein höheres Powerlimit generell besser benotet. Edit: Zumindest das reine Benennen in der Testtabelle kann irreführend sein.



Die Anzahl der Phasen in der Testtabelle ist informell, das heißt, sie fließt nicht in die Benotung ein, da sich dadurch kein unmittelbarer Mehrwert für den Nutzer ergibt – die Referenzdesigns funktionieren ja auch, ohne beim Overclocking sofort über den Jordan zu gehen. Ein höheres Powerlimit hingegen wirkt sich auf mehrere Wertungspunkte aus, da es sich auf die Leistung und die Eigenschaften auswirkt. Mehr Power führt zu, nun ja, mehr Power: höhere Fps unter Volllast (bessere Leistungsnote) und höheren Verbrauch sowie idR höhere Lautheit (schlechtere Eigenschaftsnote). Wenn eine Grafikkarte das Kunststück vollbringt, bei viel Leistungsaufnahme leise zu bleiben (-> guter Kühler), sind die Auswirkungen auf die Note grundsätzlich positiv, da der Malus bei der Leistungsaufnahme kleiner ist als der Bonus durch die höhere Leistung bei guter Lautheit.

Wie man's dreht und wendet, eIne Wertungsmethodik für Grafikkarten ist sehr komplex. Das Verhältnis zwischen den Einzelpunkten und was gewertet wird ist immer anfechtbar, aber über die vielen Jahre mit stetigen Anpassungen haben wir einen guten Mittelweg gefunden. Zumindest bin ich dieser Überzeugung, da unsere Tests geschätzt werden. Ihr dürft aber immer gerne fragen, warum was wie gemacht wird, und konstruktive Kritik anbringen. 



Kondar schrieb:


> *Vollversionen Vollversionen,VollversioneN
> Sorry aber lieber ein paar Praxisvideos (z.B, wie man wieder ne normale Formatierung hinkriegt )*



So banal das klingt: Wir (PCGH) haben nicht allein zu entscheiden, was monatlich auf die DVD kommt. Wenn Vollversionen verlagsweit, das heißt in großen Mengen eingekauft wurden, müssen diese auch ausgeliefert werden. Dadurch geht Platz auf dem Datenträger verloren, den wir so gut es geht füllen – immer bis zum Rand. Dabei haben Videos natürlich Priorität, bei besonders großen oder vielen Vollversionen geht's aber leider nicht. Es werden auch wieder Zeiten kommen, in denen es mehr Bewegtbild-Inhalte gibt, versprochen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## rum (2. September 2017)

Von den Inhalten her sieht die Ausgabe sehr interessant aus: freue mich schon darauf, endlich das Heft zu durchforsten.
Manchmal wünsche ich mir 10 Seiten mehr, von mir aus auch für nen Euro mehr oder so, aber ich bin und bleibe trotzdem treuer Heftkäufer!


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (2. September 2017)

dwolf74 schrieb:


> Leider wird die 10 Ausgabe bei mir nicht angezeigt.



Ich stelle gerade fest, dass es mir genauso geht.

Und das, wo ich noch zehn Minuten Zeit habe, mich für das Vega-64-Angebot bei MF zu entscheiden.

Schade eigentlich.


----------



## drebbin (2. September 2017)

Ich würde das Heft gerne beurteilen, aber dazu bin ich viel zu schnell fertig geworden mit lesen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei meinem Heft fehlen leider die Seiten 67 bis 98.

MfG Drebbin


----------



## Flexsist (3. September 2017)

Ich vermisse meine Abo-Prämie. Die PCGH habe ich gerade leicht mitgenommen (knicke und wellig) aus dem Briefkasten geholt, aber nix Prämie.  Kommt die vielleicht extra? Oder erst am Ende? Konnte dazu keine Informationen finden.

MfG


----------



## Palmdale (3. September 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Ich vermisse meine Abo-Prämie. Die PCGH habe ich gerade leicht mitgenommen (knicke und wellig) aus dem Briefkasten geholt, aber nix Prämie.  Kommt die vielleicht extra? Oder erst am Ende? Konnte dazu keine Informationen finden.
> 
> MfG



Die werden separat verschickt, solltest Du das Abo erst abgeschlossen haben. Hat bei mir auch einige Wochen gedauert.

@Ausgabe 10/2017

- Vollversionen: insbesondere Bridge-Constructor sehr nett. Allerdings würds mir echt genügen, die mit Key zu bekommen anstatt Platz auf der DVD zu verlieren. 

- Konsolen 4K-Augenöffner

Sehr süffisant geschrieben, habe ähnliches schon an anderer Stelle bei Gamestar im Plus gesehen. Naja, wems gefällt, dann noch der Witz mit dynamischer Auflösungsskalierung, aber allen voran MS mit seinem 4k Geblubber. Reduzierung auf FHD und volle Möhe, wäre besser als das was uns mit der X erwartet - oder man lässt dem Konsolenbesitzer die Wahl.
Frage: ist wirklich damit zu rechnen, dass AMD Navi in 2018 bringt? Man kämpft ja jetzt noch, Vega in den Markt spürbar zu bringen. Ich hätt da meine Zweifel

- Strategie: YES, 2018 wird super. Anno 1800 mit neuer Optik, altem Feeling und Venedig Multiplayer wäre DER HAMMER 

- Mining: vollkommene Zustimmung, Herr Vogel.

- Vega Preis-Wirrwarr: was ist eigentlich der aktuelle Stand seitens AMD? Waren die Standalone Preise nun limitiert reduziert für den Verkaufsstart oder ist die UVP unverändert? Interne Versprechungen gegenüber Redaktionen sind irgendwie meh. Welchen Preis setzt PCGH für die P/L?


----------



## meekee7 (3. September 2017)

Die beiden Vollversionen EBA und HNA sind nur als Steam-Fassungen beigelegt, obwohl es DRM-freie Versionen gibt. 
Warum sind keine einfachen, DRM-freien Versionen auf der DVD, vielleicht zusätzlich zu den Steam-Keys? 

Zugegeben, die Steam-Fassung ist mit Patch 1.3 die aktuellste verfügbare Version von EBA. Die aktuellste (DRM-freie) Retailfassung und die GOG-Fassung hängen bei Patch 1.2.52 fest. Die Unterschiede betreffen vor allem die Kompatibilität zu Java 8. (Hinter EBA steckt ein noch größeres Versionschaos, aber das würde hier zu weit führen.)


----------



## sirwuffi (3. September 2017)

BorisYellnikoff schrieb:


> Ich stelle gerade fest, dass es mir genauso geht.
> 
> Und das, wo ich noch zehn Minuten Zeit habe, mich für das Vega-64-Angebot bei MF zu entscheiden.
> 
> Schade eigentlich.


bei mir auch keine digitale Version online.


----------



## Birdy84 (3. September 2017)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Phasen in der Testtabelle ist informell, das heißt, sie fließt nicht in die Benotung ein, da sich dadurch kein unmittelbarer Mehrwert für den Nutzer ergibt – die Referenzdesigns funktionieren ja auch, ohne beim Overclocking sofort über den Jordan zu gehen. Ein höheres Powerlimit hingegen wirkt sich auf mehrere Wertungspunkte aus, da es sich auf die Leistung und die Eigenschaften auswirkt. Mehr Power führt zu, nun ja, mehr Power: höhere Fps unter Volllast (bessere Leistungsnote) und höheren Verbrauch sowie idR höhere Lautheit (schlechtere Eigenschaftsnote).


Danke für deine Antwort. Möchte noch mal konkret auf die Wertung der Zotac eingehen. Diese wird mit 16 Phasen und hohem Powerlimit angegeben, das liest sich wie ein Vorteil, obwohl die Spannungsversorgung und die Effizienz offenbar schlechter ist als beim Referenz Design. Daher ist auch die Aussage im Test, breitere Spannungsversorgung sei generell positiv, nicht ganz richtig.
Offen gesagt erwarte ich keine Beurteilung jedes einzelnen Bauteils*, aber Entlarvung von Marketing-Bullshit schon.  Besonders, da in den letzten Jahren immer mehr Aufmerksamkeit auf die Spannungsversorgung gelegt wird.

*Wenn aber schon Daten genannt werden, dann so vollstädig, dass man als Kunde damit etwas anfangen kann. Wenn in einem Auto Test stehen würde, KFZ XY hat 275er Reifen, liest sich das erstmal gut. Wenn das billigste China Reifen sind, ist das aber für den Kunden relevant.


----------



## Flexsist (4. September 2017)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Die werden separat verschickt, solltest Du das Abo erst abgeschlossen haben. Hat bei mir auch einige Wochen gedauert.



Okay, danke für die Info. Schade, ich hatte gehofft endlich mal wieder was zum Pumpe ansteuern zu haben. Muss ich mich noch weiter gedulden.


----------



## sirwuffi (4. September 2017)

die pdf digital Ausgabe ist immer noch nicht online. ich bitte um Abhilfe.


----------



## dwolf74 (4. September 2017)

Bei mir fehlt sie leide auch noch immer.
Werde Sie wieder Kündigen. Habe ja nicht davon.

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. September 2017)

Schade, dass es hier anscheinend Probleme gibt. Leider kann ich euch nicht direkt weiterhelfen, ich habe aber Bescheid gegeben und hoffe, dass die Digitalversion bald zum Abruf bereitsteht. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung.


----------



## kmf (5. September 2017)

Heft lag heute im Briefkasten und jetzt vor mir. Hatte es eigentlich schon für Samstag erwartet.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. September 2017)

dwolf74 schrieb:


> Leider wird die 10 Ausgabe bei mir nicht angezeigt.
> 
> Kann sie also nicht Lesen.
> 
> mfg



Du meinst das PDF? Leider kommt das erst morgen live. Da ist ein Mitarbeiter im Urlaub.


----------



## dwolf74 (6. September 2017)

Urlaub ist keine Entschuldigung.


----------



## drebbin (6. September 2017)

drebbin schrieb:


> Ich würde das Heft gerne beurteilen, aber dazu bin ich viel zu schnell fertig geworden mit lesen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besteht die Hoffnung das mir noch eine vollständige Variante der Zeitung zugestellt werden kann?

Mfg drebbin


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. September 2017)

Moin drebbin,

check mal deine privaten Nachrichten. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## drebbin (6. September 2017)

Check Check


----------



## Birdy84 (6. September 2017)

drebbin schrieb:


> Check Check


<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqAyz1coj44" target="_blank">



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YqAyz1coj44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kmf (6. September 2017)

dwolf74 schrieb:


> Urlaub ist keine Entschuldigung.


Hä? Urlaub ist die einzige Entschuldigung!


----------



## Gurdi (6. September 2017)

Ich muss sagen dass ich sehr enttäuscht bin, dass beim Vega Test keinerlei Undervolting oder Overclocking zu finden ist. Ich hätte gerne meine Werte mit fachlich gemessenen der PCGH Redaktion verglichen.
Insbesondere beim Thema Verbrauch, Spannung sowie eine Erwähnung der Bugs im Wattman.

Sehr schade muss ich sagen!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. September 2017)

Hallo!

Schau dir mal die Seiten 40, 42, 43 und 44 an. Dort findest du eine Effizienzbetrachtung der verschiedenen Energieprofile mit beiden Karten, Benchmarks einer auf LC-Niveau übertakteten Vega 64 Air sowie Aussagen zum Bugman Wattman.  Und auf Seite 34 gibt's noch ein paar OC-Werte. Wir haben alle Tests durchgeführt, die mit den bis zum 25. August verfügbaren Treibern fehlerfrei möglich waren. Sogar die Info, dass die Radeon Software 17.8.2 die tatsächlichen Taktraten anstelle der DPM-States anzeigt, kam in letzter Minute noch ins Heft. Seit dem hat sich am Wattman auch nichts verändert, das ist eine wacklige Kiste. Kommende Treiber werden's schon richten. Und dann gibt's von uns auch weitere Betrachtungen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (6. September 2017)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Schau dir mal die Seiten 40, 42, 43 und 44 an. Dort findest du eine Effizienzbetrachtung der verschiedenen Energieprofile mit beiden Karten, Benchmarks einer auf LC-Niveau übertakteten Vega 64 Air sowie Aussagen zum Bugman Wattman.  Und auf Seite 34 gibt's noch ein paar OC-Werte. Wir haben alle Tests durchgeführt, die mit den bis zum 25. August verfügbaren Treibern fehlerfrei möglich waren. Sogar die Info, dass die Radeon Software 17.8.2 die tatsächlichen Taktraten anstelle der DPM-States anzeigt, kam in letzter Minute noch ins Heft. Seit dem hat sich am Wattman auch nichts verändert, das ist eine wacklige Kiste. Kommende Treiber werden's schon richten. Und dann gibt's von uns auch weitere Betrachtungen.
> 
> ...



Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn Ihr die Differenz zwischen Boardpower und der ASIC Power erläutern könntet. Damit könnte ich zumindest meine Verbauchswerte validieren. die Board Power ist nicht näher erläutert im Heft 

Bedeutet dass das ich einen Pauschalwert nochmal auf meine von Tools ausgelesenen Verbrauchswerte aufschlagen muss? Also ASIC Power 220Watt +65Watt Pauschal =realer Verbrauch der Karte oder wie kann ich das verstehen?

Ich betreibe meine Vega aktuell mit standard Powerlimit des Bios (Powersave der 64er)von 200Watt, ich benötige +15%PL um meinen Takt konstant zu halten, heißt also dass ich theoretisch nicht mehr als 230Watt verbrauche laut ASIC. Stellt das jetzt meinen Verbauch der Karte dar den ich damit gegenüber anderen Modellen vergleichen kann oder muss ich hier noch einen Pauschalwert aufschlagen?+65 Watt Pauschal erscheint mir jedoch zu viel wenn mein Strommessgerät für das Gesamtsystem 420Watt anzeigt, hier sind die Wandlungsverluste des NT ja noch nicht berücksichtigt.

Übrigens gebt Ihr eine maximal Spannung von 1,2V bei der 64er Air Vega bzw. der 56er Vega an. 
Meine Tests haben ergeben dass diese Spannung nicht verwendet wird bei beiden Modellen. Lediglich das 64er LC Bios legt Spannungen bis 1,2V an.
Habt Ihr evtl. andere Erfahrungen?


----------



## sirwuffi (6. September 2017)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Du meinst das PDF? Leider kommt das erst morgen live. Da ist ein Mitarbeiter im Urlaub.



ja, es geht um das pdf. das ist leider immer noch nicht verfügbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (6. September 2017)

sirwuffi schrieb:


> ja, es geht um das pdf. das ist leider immer noch nicht verfügbar.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wobei die Ausgaben ja nicht chronologisch sortiert sind und es sich ja nur um Bildschirmseite 1 von 7 handelt. 

Hast Du die anderen 6 auch alle überprüft? *chrchr*

Im Ernst, so langsam neigt sich meine Geduld auch dem Ende zu. Habe zwar einen Rückruf von Computec erhalten, aber dort wusste man nichts von einem Mitarbeiter, der aus dem Urlaub zurückkehren würde.

Dafür erhielt ich die Information, dass es für die digitale Ausgabe per App und für die digitale Ausgabe per PDF stets unterschiedliche Veröffentlichungstermine gäbe. Hier bei PCGH spricht man schlicht von "digitaler Ausgabe".

Vielleicht gibt es da ein Kommunikationsproblem?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. September 2017)

Ich sehe im Shop, dass das PDF immer noch nicht verfügbar ist. Die Kollegen, die das betreuen, schauen das ASAP an.

Ich kann mich nur noch mal entschuldigen für den Hassle. Wir brauchen da einen anderen Workflow.

EDITH: Es sollte nun alles live sein.


----------



## Steffen1965 (7. September 2017)

Hallo, also Stand 07.09. um 10.40 ist immer noch alles beim Alten, kein aktuelles Heft zum Download


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (7. September 2017)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> EDITH: Es sollte nun alles live sein.



Leider nicht.

Weder mit Firefox, noch mit Chromium; Browserdaten gelöscht, uMatrix deaktiviert - nichts hilft.

Soll heißen, das PDF der  Ausgabe 10/2017 erscheint bei mir nach wie vor nicht im Shop.

[Update 12.30h, 07.09.2017]

Das PDF steht nun im Shop zum Download bereit. Vielen Dank!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. September 2017)

GNARF - ich hake nach.


----------



## alexk94 (7. September 2017)

Ist online verfügbar.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. September 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Ist online verfügbar.



Können das die anderen bestätigen?


----------



## Steffen1965 (7. September 2017)

Jo, nun ist das aktuelle Heft online verfügbar


----------



## Kondar (8. September 2017)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> So banal das klingt: Wir (PCGH) haben nicht allein zu entscheiden, was monatlich auf die DVD kommt. Wenn Vollversionen verlagsweit, das heißt in großen Mengen eingekauft wurden, müssen diese auch ausgeliefert werden. Dadurch geht Platz auf dem Datenträger verloren, den wir so gut es geht füllen – immer bis zum Rand. Dabei haben Videos natürlich Priorität, bei besonders großen oder vielen Vollversionen geht's aber leider nicht. Es werden auch wieder Zeiten kommen, in denen es mehr Bewegtbild-Inhalte gibt, versprochen.
> 
> ...



moin
Super das mit den Videos.  (bzw. das bald wieder mehr kommen) 
Wird es eben diesmal nur das Heft ohne Datenträger.


----------



## DarkWing13 (9. September 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin langjähriger Abbonent der Printausgabe, und habe die aktuelle Ausgabe bis heute (09.09.) nicht erhalten!
Gab es Verzögerungen, oder ist die Post Schuld?
Eine dermaßen lange Verspätung, gab es, so weit ich mich erinnern kann, noch nie...

mfg


----------



## -Shorty- (12. September 2017)

Was stimmt da beim GPU Leistungsindex Seite 31 nicht? Ich sags euch: 

Die RX Vega 56 steht vor der 1070 obwohl sie in allen Bereichen (FHD, WQHD, UHD) weniger Leistung bietet.

       Vega 56 | GTX 1070
FHD:       67,8%   |    70,0%
WQHD: 61,3%   |   62,3 %
UHD:      58,5%    |   58,7%

Gesamt: 65,5%  |   65,3%

Kann mir das jemand mal erklären?

Gleichzeitig wird ein Preis von völlig unrealistischen 400€ für die Vega 56 aufgerufen, was völlig fern von jeder Realität ist. Derzeit kann man die für knapp 500€ vorbestellen um Ende September eventuell eine zu besitzen. Selbst Alternative Ebay Angebote liegen über 430€. Gleichzeitig bekommt die Vega 56 ein PLV von 84,9 %, eine 1070 mit 420€ (-50) (<- was auch immer das bedeuten soll) ein PLV von 80,6%. Wie geht sowas bei annähernd ähnlichen Preisen und einem Unterschied  von 0.2% in der Gesamtleistung? Irgendwas passt da nicht.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. September 2017)

hat der Alienware AW2518H ein besseres Panel als der  Alienware AW2518HF ?

oder wieso hat der AW2518H (Gsync) einen besseren Kontrast und bessere Reaktionszeiten (3,2ms vs 7,2ms !!!) ?

gibt es da wie bei GPU und CPU eine Panellotterie (Siliziumlotterie) oder is die verbaute Steuerhardware beim Gsync Modell einfach besser?




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig wird ein Preis von völlig unrealistischen 400€ für die Vega 56 aufgerufen, was völlig fern von jeder Realität ist. Derzeit kann man die für knapp 500€ vorbestellen um Ende September eventuell eine zu besitzen. Selbst Alternative Ebay Angebote liegen über 430€. Gleichzeitig bekommt die Vega 56 ein PLV von 84,9 %, eine 1070 mit 420€ (-50) (<- was auch immer das bedeuten soll) ein PLV von 80,6%. Wie geht sowas bei annähernd ähnlichen Preisen und einem Unterschied  von 0.2% in der Gesamtleistung? Irgendwas passt da nicht.



als der Artikel entstand war das mit AMDs Preisquatsch ja (glaub ich) noch nich bekannt


----------



## -Shorty- (12. September 2017)

Selbst die UVP seitens AMD lag bei 409€ und nicht 400€, also woher stammen diese Zahlen? Ist aber auch nur einer von vielen Punkten, welche die GPU Übersicht ein wenig "verzerren".

Vielleicht gibts ja seitens PCGH mal ein Statement dazu, danke im Voraus.
Ich würds einfach nur gern nachvollziehen.

Siehe Post #42.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. September 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Was stimmt da beim GPU Leistungsindex Seite 31 nicht? Ich sags euch:
> 
> Die RX Vega 56 steht vor der 1070 obwohl sie in allen Bereichen (FHD, WQHD, UHD) weniger Leistung bietet.
> 
> ...


Vorweg: Ich habe keine der Karten getestet und betreue auch nicht den Fachbereich.
Aber: In den Gesamt-Index fließt nicht nur die Spieleleistung, sondern auch die Geschwindigkeit in der Anwendung Capture One Pro ein. Hier ist die Vega 56 wesentlich schneller als die GTX 1070.

Stark abweichende Preise dürften einfach dem Umstand geschuldet sein, dass diese vor ca. 3 Wochen ermittelt wurden. Wir orientieren uns grundsätzlich an verfügbaren Produkten im Preisvergleich, vor der Auslieferung ggf. auch an Preisen, die Hersteller nennen. Wenn sich die Verfügbarkeit zu bestimmten Preisen rasch ändert, dann sind wir mit einer Preisangabe im Heft einfach veraltet.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. September 2017)

ich glaub ganz am Anfang waren die UVP 399€ und 499€ für Vega 56/64


----------



## -Shorty- (12. September 2017)

@PCGH_Stephan: Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll für die Anwendungsleistung einen Balken einzuführen? So wie es für die Auflösungen gemacht wird? Somit wäre das Gesamtergebnis nachvollziehbar und User wie ich, die mit ihrer Grafikkarte nur spielen möchten hätten die Möglichkeit zu erkennen warum die rx56 trotz geringerer Spieleleistung über der 1070 eingeordnet wird.
Genauso der umgekehrte Fall.

Eventuell wäre für den Anwendungsbereich auch eine eigenes Ranking nötig, da man dort eben auch gegen FirePro und Quadro Karten vergleichen müsste.

So wie im Moment nimmt es dem GPU-Leistungsindex irgendwie die Vergleichbarkeit, bzw. lässt es Fragen aufkommen.

Nur mal als Anregung.

Bleibt letztlich immernoch das Problem mit dem PLV fast nahezu identischen Preisen und Gesamtleistung einmal 84,9% und einmal 80,6%. Da dies ja in Bezug zur Gesamtleistung steht, wäre schon irgendwie sinnvoll zu sehen welchen Anteil die Anwendungs- und Spieleleistung daran hat.

Den Anteil der Anwendungsleistung überhaupt mit einfließen zu lassen, wenn nachher NUR Capture One Pro genutzt wird ist noch so eine andere Sache. Dann vielleicht doch lieber ein eigenes Ranking, sowie weitere Anwendungen? 
Ich kann mir denken, dass sowas ein Mehraufwand beim Testen ist. Aber so wie es jetzt ist wird der Index sinnfrei, solang AMD weiter ihre "weder Fisch noch Fleisch" Schiene fährt. 

Vielleicht sehe ich das grad etwas eng aber ich orientiere mich gern an dem Index, auch im CPU Bereich. (Dort werden bspw. auch nicht zig Anwendungen und Ein Spiel getestet.)

Aber diesmal ist der GPU Index verwirrend für mich.


----------



## Flexsist (12. September 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> @PCGH_Stephan: Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll für die Anwendungsleistung einen Balken einzuführen?



Guck mal im Kleingedruckten. Unter jeder Wertung sind die jewahlig getesteten Spiele aufgelistet mit der durchschnitts FPS für die jewahlige  Auflösung. Der letzte   hat nur einen Wert und wird mit COP (Capture One Pro nehme ich an)angegeben.



Spoiler



Die Vega56 kommt hier auf  63,6, die GTX 1070 auf 44,9.



Allerdings scheint dort tatsächlich etwas nicht zu stimmen mit dem Index, wenn ich mir die FPS Werte der Spiele genauer ansehe fällt mir auf dass bei der Vega56 bei _TES: 175/130/178_ steht. Das kann nicht sein, denn dann hätte sie in UHD ja mehr FPS ausgespuckt als in FHD und dann auch noch mehr als die Vega64. 

Hat der Raff  sich da vertippt und es sollten 78 FPS sein?  Oder ist der Wert aus der PCGH Datenbank kopiert?

MfG


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen dass ich sehr enttäuscht bin, dass beim Vega Test keinerlei Undervolting oder Overclocking zu finden ist. Ich hätte gerne meine Werte mit fachlich gemessenen der PCGH Redaktion verglichen.
> Insbesondere beim Thema Verbrauch, Spannung sowie eine Erwähnung der Bugs im Wattman.
> 
> Sehr schade muss ich sagen!



Ich ziehe meine Kritik von Seite 3 aufrichtig zurück.

Nach langem Testen mit der Karte kann ich verstehen dass man es da schwer hat fachlich validierte Werte zu Papier zu bringen.
Dickes Sry und weiter so! Hoffentlich dann in der nächsten Ausgabe 

Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen das bei den  Benches bei Sudden Strike 4 einige Prozentzahlen wohl durcheinander gekommen sein müssen. Eigentlich sollten die Prozentwerte bei den Benchmarks ja ausgehend von der 1060 GTX sein. Das ist auch der Fall bei Full HD und WQHD jedoch nicht in den beiden UHD Auflösungen.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. September 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Guck mal im Kleingedruckten. Unter jeder Wertung sind die jewahlig getesteten Spiele aufgelistet mit der durchschnitts FPS für die jewahlige  Auflösung. Der letzte   hat nur einen Wert und wird mit COP (Capture One Pro nehme ich an)angegeben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und was bringt das? Eine in Spielen minimal langsamere GPU rutscht im Index nur wegen ihrer Anwendungsleistung nach vorn. Gleichzeitig gibt es im Index aber keine  Angabe in welcher Relation diese Anwendungsleistung zu FirePro oder Quadro Karten steht, dann brauch ich auch keinen Benchmark, ohne den Vergleich . Dazu fließt der COP-Benchmark mit unbekannter Größe ins Gesamtrating ein. Die 56er Vega ist in 15 der 19 Spieletests langsamer. Schafft es aber dann aber trotzdem noch vor die 1070 wegen des COP Benches. Je länger man sich damit befasst, desto unklarer wird das Ranking im Index.


----------



## Flexsist (13. September 2017)

Es  kann auch fälschlicherweise an den 178 FPS in TES liegen bei UHD, die die Vega56 natürlich nicht gepackt hat, ehr 78. Sollte es sich nur um einen Vertipper beim schreiben des Artikels handeln, dann ist das ohne Auswirkung. Sollte der Wert aber so in der PCGH Datenbank hinterlegt worden sein und nur per Copy+Paste eingefügt, dann kann das schon Auswirkungen auf die Gesamtleistung und die Wertung haben. Hier wäre jetzt ein Feedback von Raff ganz hilfreich.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. September 2017)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hat der Alienware AW2518H ein besseres Panel als der  Alienware AW2518HF ?
> 
> oder wieso hat der AW2518H (Gsync) einen besseren Kontrast und bessere Reaktionszeiten (3,2ms vs 7,2ms !!!) ?
> 
> gibt es da wie bei GPU und CPU eine Panellotterie (Siliziumlotterie) oder is die verbaute Steuerhardware beim Gsync Modell einfach besser?



Zur letzten Frage: Letzteres, wenn überhaupt aber auch nur minimal. In den Reaktionszeiten, was ja eine Panel-Eigenschaft ist, unterscheiden sich beide daher kaum - im Durchschnitt 2,3 ms vs. 2,7 ms. Du hast die Maximalwerte genannt. Auch die Kontrastwerte unterscheiden sich kaum. Ich nehme bei jedem Gerät nur drei Messungen vor (und davon dann das Mittel), da kann es bei gleicher Hardware aber unterschiedlichen Exemplaren noch immer zu geringen Messungenauigkeiten kommen. Beide dürften das gleiche Panel haben.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. September 2017)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Zur letzten Frage: Letzteres, wenn überhaupt aber auch nur minimal. In den Reaktionszeiten, was ja eine Panel-Eigenschaft ist, unterscheiden sich beide daher kaum - im Durchschnitt 2,3 ms vs. 2,7 ms. Du hast die Maximalwerte genannt. Auch die Kontrastwerte unterscheiden sich kaum. Ich nehme bei jedem Gerät nur drei Messungen vor (und davon dann das Mittel), da kann es bei gleicher Hardware aber unterschiedlichen Exemplaren noch immer zu geringen Messungenauigkeiten kommen. Beide dürften das gleiche Panel haben.



Danke Manu

jo, ich hab extra die Max Werte genommen ^^

so wie ich bei den FpS die Min FpS (bzw 99% / 99,9%) wichtiger finde als die Durchschnitts FpS


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. September 2017)

Bei den Reaktionszeiten ist tatsächlich der Durchschnitt aussagekräftiger als bei den Fps. Während man bei Fps dicke Mikroruckler merkt, fällt ein (kleiner!) Ausreißer bei den 20 Messungen der Reaktionszeit in der Schlierenbildung nicht auf. Aber dazu mehr im nächsten Heft, dort gibt's einen Achtseiter nur zu diesem Thema.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. September 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> @PCGH_Stephan: Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll für die Anwendungsleistung einen Balken einzuführen? So wie es für die Auflösungen gemacht wird? Somit wäre das Gesamtergebnis nachvollziehbar und User wie ich, die mit ihrer Grafikkarte nur spielen möchten hätten die Möglichkeit zu erkennen warum die rx56 trotz geringerer Spieleleistung über der 1070 eingeordnet wird.
> Genauso der umgekehrte Fall.
> 
> Eventuell wäre für den Anwendungsbereich auch eine eigenes Ranking nötig, da man dort eben auch gegen FirePro und Quadro Karten vergleichen müsste.
> ...



Ein eigener Index/Balken auf Basis einer Anwendung? Weitere Anwendungen - Hm, ja mal sehen. Da dies aber eher (immer) noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt, wollen wir das auch nicht überbewerten. Apropos: Capture One Pro fließt mit ganzen 5% in den Index ein - soviel also, wie jedes der 19 Spiele. 1:19 fanden wir nun auch nicht überrepräsentiert für Anwendungen, da dies ja doch manch einer nutzt. De factor ist es so, dass Radeon-GPUs nicht nur Capture One besser abschneiden als in Spielen, wenn man sie gegen ansonsten vergleichbare Geforce-Karten stellt. Hier schlägt oft die sehr hohe Rechenleistung besser durch.

Die „178“ sind ein reiner Tippfehler, der nicht in die Wertung miteingeflossen ist (der Datenbank-Wert ist korrekt: 78,3 Fps), womit auch die Index-Werte korrekt sind.


----------



## Flexsist (14. September 2017)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Die „178“ sind ein reiner Tippfehler, der nicht in die Wertung miteingeflossen ist (der Datenbank-Wert ist korrekt: 78,3 Fps), womit auch die Index-Werte korrekt sind.



Danke für das Feedback.  Ich vergesse irgendwie immer dass es zwei  Redakteure  gibt   im GPU-Bereich. 

MfG


----------



## -Shorty- (14. September 2017)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ein eigener Index/Balken auf Basis einer Anwendung? Weitere Anwendungen - Hm, ja mal sehen. Da dies aber eher (immer) noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt, wollen wir das auch nicht überbewerten. Apropos: Capture One Pro fließt mit ganzen 5% in den Index ein - soviel also, wie jedes der 19 Spiele. 1:19 fanden wir nun auch nicht überrepräsentiert für Anwendungen, da dies ja doch manch einer nutzt.



Naja, ist der Index nun für Spieler, professionelle Anwender oder "manch einen" ? Inwieweit nützt das denn die COP Leistung innerhalb von Gaming GPU's zu vergleichen?
Letztlich fehlt doch der Vergleich zu professionellen Karten wie FirePro oder Quadro Karten. Ist die Vega 56 nun stärker als eine Quadro P2000 oder nicht?+


PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> De factor ist es so, dass Radeon-GPUs nicht nur Capture One besser abschneiden als in Spielen, wenn man sie gegen ansonsten vergleichbare Geforce-Karten stellt. Hier schlägt oft die sehr hohe Rechenleistung besser durch.



Hm, also so wie ich die Aussage jetzt verstehe, sind die Vega auch in anderen Berechnungen besser, also wäre der Vergleich in dem Bereich mit Quadros und FirePro ja angemessen, oder nicht? Die Spieleleistung ist ja nun hinreichend bekannt. Wer also braucht diesen Zwitter aus Gaming GPU und Workstation GPU, die von beidem etwas kann aber ...  .

Ich fänds einfach nur blöd wenn im Index vermehrt Karten auftauchen, deren Gaming Potential stark beschränkt ist und die Anwendungsleistung nachher dafür sorgt, dass sich die Karte kurz hinter einer 1080 einreiht. Dieser GPU-Index wird ständig in diversen Diskussionen herangezogen um Vergleiche anzustellen und Leistung zu relativieren, weil Karte XY ja direkt dahinter steht und somit ähnlich schnell ist. 

Naja, was solls, wie's zu dem Unterschied beim PLV kommt, will ja auch keiner erklären.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. September 2017)

Moin!



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Naja, was solls, wie's zu dem Unterschied beim PLV kommt, will ja auch keiner erklären.



Eine kurze Meldung aus dem fast internetfreien Urlaub: Als wir den Vega-Artikel vollendet haben (wie im Heft zu lesen: 25. August; genauer: 18:30 Uhr), war die Vega 56 noch nicht im Handel. Wir gingen optimistisch davon aus, dass sie für 400 Euro erhältlich sein wird. Und genau so war es auch, die Referenzkarten wurden am Launchtag (28. August) bei diversen Shops für diesen Preis angeboten und waren kurz darauf vergriffen. Insofern stimmt das PLV im Heft. Grundsätzlich bitten wir darum, diese Angabe nicht auf die Goldwaage zu legen, da sich Preise quasi im Minutentakt ändern. Zwischen unserer Heftvollendung, bei der wir alles daran setzen, die dann allerneuesten Erkenntnise in die Grafikkartenartikel zu packen, und dem Erscheinen des Digitalhefts vergeht eine Woche. Bis zum Erscheinen des gedruckten Hefts am Kiosk sind's 1,5 Wochen. Bis dahin kann eine Grafikkarte im ungünstigsten Fall schon vom Markt verschwunden sein. Gut, dass das die Ausnahmen sind. 

Danke für die Info über den Typo bei den Skyrim-Fps! Da diese Werte händisch übertragen werden, kann das schon mal passieren. Die Indexberechnung ist davon aber, wie Carsten schon aufklärte, nicht betroffen. Wir sind schon eine Weile dabei, den GPU-Index 2017/2018 zu planen. Welche Änderungen dort (abgesehen von neuen Spielen) final enthalten sein werden, wird erst im November entschieden. Eine zweite Anwendung wäre denkbar - oder keine mehr, wenn wir damit mehr verwirren als aufklären. Wir könnten Capture One Pro nämlich auch als "losen" Test ohne Indexverrechnung bereitstellen. Aber wie gesagt: TBA & stay tuned!

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Phil (15. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen das bei den  Benches bei Sudden Strike 4 einige Prozentzahlen wohl durcheinander gekommen sein müssen. Eigentlich sollten die Prozentwerte bei den Benchmarks ja ausgehend von der 1060 GTX sein. Das ist auch der Fall bei Full HD und WQHD jedoch nicht in den beiden UHD Auflösungen.



Das geht wohl auf meine Kappe. Tut mir leid, wir haben eine neu(ere) Excel-Vorlage für unsere Print-Benchmarks und die macht ein paar Dinge anders als zuvor, darunter die Prozentberechnung. Ich hatte grad heute genau deswegen einen milden Ausraster, spätestens beim Sortieren der Benchmarks muss man nun nämlich gegebenenfalls die Prozentrechnung abschließend händisch korrigieren (Danke an Carsten, ist prinzipiell keine große Sache, wenn man weiß, wie man's beheben kann) – das ist mir bei Sudden Strike 4 und im letzten Heft noch nicht aufgefallen, obwohl es das eigentlich hätte müssen. Entschuldigung dafür, die restlichen Angaben sind aber nicht betroffen und korrekt. Im nächsten Heft bin ich dann schon ein bisschen schlauer 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Flexsist (16. September 2017)

Mahlzeit

Hat jetzt nicht direkt was mit dem Heft zu tun, trotzdem würde ich es gerne mal los werden.
Ich bekam heute meine Abo-Prämie, den NesteQ Zero3 Fan Controller.

Eigentlich hatte ich damit vor die Pumpe zu steuern, musste aber schnell feststellen dass diese Lüftersteuerung unangenehmes "Zirpen" in der Pumpe verursacht. Dann habe ich es noch mit Diversen Lüftern getestet, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Kurz nach der Max. Spannung von 12V verursacht die Steuerung an den zu steuernden Lüfter unangenehme Geräusche. Bei einigen Lüftern könnte man sogar denken das Lager wäre kaputt, der Gegentest mit einer anderen Steuerung zeigt dann aber, dass dies  nicht der Fall und mit den Lüftern alles i.O. ist. Bin irgendwie enttäuscht und sauer auf mich selbst, dass mir ein PC Hardware Fachmagazin so einen Müll "aufschwatzen" konnte. 
Jetzt wird das Teil wohl ungenutzt wieder in die Verpackung wandern und dort auf seine Entsorgung warten, ich habe für sowas keine Verwendung.

Im übrigen hatte ich mal exakt das gleiche Problem mit einer Phobya Lüftersteuerung, aber das nur nur mal so am Rande.

EDIT: Ich habe mal einen kleinen Testaufbau gemacht und gemessen. Mein Mulitmeter zeigt max. 11,74V Ausgangsspannung an, regel ich dann ganz leicht runter  fängt der Lüfter schon bei 11,50V laut an zu surren/zirpen. 

EDIT2: Achja, das Stromkabel der Steuerung ist irgendwie auch totaler Blödsinn. Von  normalerweise 4 Adern werden nur 2 (12V) auf den  Molex Stecker durchgeschleift, womit bei der Verwendung ein Molex Anschluss komplett wegfällt.

*EDIT3: Ich muss meine Kritik an dem Fan Controller wieder etwas dämpfen. Hab jetzt noch mehr Lüfter durchgetestet, bei einigen (Sharkoon, noname)war nichts zu hören, bei anderen ja. Bei einem NB Eloop B12-3 war es  extrem zu hören, was sehr schade ist, sonst hätte ich noch umdisponieren können.* 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. September 2017)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Eine zweite Anwendung wäre denkbar - oder keine mehr, wenn wir damit mehr verwirren als aufklären. Wir könnten Capture One Pro nämlich auch als "losen" Test ohne Indexverrechnung bereitstellen. Aber wie gesagt: TBA & stay tuned!



Davon ab: Am Ende des Fusstextes steht's auch nochmal explizit: „Wichtig: Die Anwendungsleistung fließt (nur) in den blauen Gesamt-Index ein.“ - könnten wir als erste Maßnahme fett machen.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. September 2017)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Davon ab: Am Ende des Fusstextes steht's auch nochmal explizit: „Wichtig: Die Anwendungsleistung fließt (nur) in den blauen Gesamt-Index ein.“ - könnten wir als erste Maßnahme fett machen.


Das ändert doch nichts, gerade weil es nur in den Gesamtindex einfließt, haben sich ja Fragen aufgetan. Im konkreten Beispiel der Vega 56 und 1070. In allen Auflösungen führt die 1070, die Vega 56 hat aber die Nase vorn im Gesamtindex. Logisch verwirrt sowas, denn wirklich nachvollziehbar erscheint es nicht.

Der Gesamtindex war für mich auch die Summe der Ergebnisse aller Spiele in allen Auflösungen. Darum auch die Frage nach der Wertigkeit des Capture One Pro Tests. Weil eigentlich müsste dieser Wert ja dreifach gewertet werden, je Auflösung einmal, für den Gesamtindex. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

@PCGH_Raff:  Mir ging es weniger um Tagespreise hin oder her, sondern den Wert des PLV an sich. Wenn da zwei leistungsmäßig nahezu identische Karten (65,3 % und 65,5 % laut Gesamtindex), nahezu identische Preise besitzen (420€ und 400€) sollte der PLV Wert doch nahezu gleich sein, oder nicht? 80,6% und 84,9% klingen aber nach einem größeren Unterschied als 20€ in der Anschaffung, darum gings mir.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. September 2017)

Zwischen 400 und 420 liegt ein Unterschied von fünf Prozent, zwischen 80,6 und 84,9 Prozentpunkten ebenfalls einer von fünf Prozent – die Zahlen passen also und führen vor Augen, wieso es manchmal nötig ist den gleichen Sachverhalt auf verschiedene Arten aufzubereiten, damit er auch subjektiv rüberkommt.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (22. September 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das ändert doch nichts, gerade weil es nur in den Gesamtindex einfließt, haben sich ja Fragen aufgetan. Im konkreten Beispiel der Vega 56 und 1070. In allen Auflösungen führt die 1070, die Vega 56 hat aber die Nase vorn im Gesamtindex. Logisch verwirrt sowas, denn wirklich nachvollziehbar erscheint es nicht.
> 
> Der Gesamtindex war für mich auch die Summe der Ergebnisse aller Spiele in allen Auflösungen. Darum auch die Frage nach der Wertigkeit des Capture One Pro Tests. Weil eigentlich müsste dieser Wert ja dreifach gewertet werden, je Auflösung einmal, für den Gesamtindex. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


Jedes Spiel wird einfach gewertet, Capture One Pro ebenfalls. Bei Spielen trennen wir diese einfache Wertung durch erhebliche Mehrarbeit nach Auflösungen, um unseren Lesern den Mehrwert zu bieten, für ihre oder möglichst nah an ihrer jeweiligen Monitorauflösung entsprechende Werte direkt ablesen zu können, ohne abstrahieren zu müssen.

Aber deine Frage zum Gesamtindex ist ja jetzt beantwortet, die Verwirrung gelindert. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> @PCGH_Raff:  Mir ging es weniger um Tagespreise hin oder her, sondern den Wert des PLV an sich. Wenn da zwei leistungsmäßig nahezu identische Karten (65,3 % und 65,5 % laut Gesamtindex), nahezu identische Preise besitzen (420€ und 400€) sollte der PLV Wert doch nahezu gleich sein, oder nicht? 80,6% und 84,9% klingen aber nach einem größeren Unterschied als 20€ in der Anschaffung, darum gings mir.


Dazu hat Torsten ja schon alles nötige gesagt. 20 Euro stellen einen bestimmten Wert dar, der eine bemisst es in #Burger, ein anderer in #Zigaretten, der nächste in #Bestellpizza. Gerade da ist es nötig, etwas zu abstrahieren und den subjektiven Mehrpreis („Boah, das sind ja drei Mittags-Deal-Pizza-Ruccola“) ins Verhältnis zur Gesamtanschaffung zu setzen.


---
Ups, doch noch nicht alle Fragen beantwortet. Also:


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Was stimmt da beim GPU Leistungsindex Seite 31 nicht?


Die 178 anstelle der 78. Sonst stimmt's.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> [… PLV von 84,9 %, eine 1070 mit 420€ (-50) (<- was auch immer das bedeuten soll) ein PLV von 80,6%.


Das soll bedeuten, dass sich der von uns ermittelte Preis (so tun wir das im übrigen) im Vergleich zum Erhebungszeitpunkt des Vormonats um -50 Euro geändert hat, die Karte in diesem Falle also 50 EUR weniger kostet.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2017)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Dann bin ich schon gespannt auf den kommenden Index.


----------



## Christoph1717 (24. September 2017)

War es so geplant das mit Bridge Constructor ein Spiel mit geringen Anforderungen beiligt, das auch noch neben Folding@Home gut auf dem PC leuft ?  

Seite 17 ist mir aufgefallen das die Werbeabteilung von Corsair wohl nichts von Kantenglätung bei dem Mauspad hält...
auf Seite 51 gibt es auch eine Überraschung: der erste Test einer Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070 4GB, kommt wahrscheinlich kurz nach der 1070Ti um das ganze Angebot an 1070er nach unten abzurunden


----------



## LastManStanding (30. September 2017)

Wie konnte DAS nur passieren.
Im Test auf Seite 54 zum Brocken 3 ist ein Fehler, endweder im Bild, im Text, oder in meinen Augen^^.
Und zwar steht unter dem Bild rechts Oben:
"...Der Brocken hat 9 Schlanke, steile Lüfterblätter..." auf meinem Bild zähle ich allerdings 11 Lüfterblätter.
Den Fehler müsst ihr jetzt erst mal verdauen


----------



## Khabarak (6. Oktober 2017)

Um den Coffee Lake Thread mal nicht zu sehr OT werden zu lassen, mein knapper Kommentar mal hier.
Da ich noch keine Gelegenheit hatte, mir die aktuelle (11/2017) anzusehen, passt der Kommentar eher auch 10/2017 und ältere Hefte.




PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Du liest vermutlich das Heft nicht.



Zum Heft muss ich leider immer wieder sagen, dass es aufgrund der doch eher geringen Qualität vieler Artikel viel, viel seltener als früher bei mir zu Hause landet.
Bei viel zu vielen Review Artikeln oder auch vielen Berichten fragt man sich am Ende deutlich mehr, wo denn der Inhalt geblieben ist und was aus der versprochenen Beantwortung aller Fragen wurde. 
Die aktuelle Artikelserie zu den visuellen Effekten in Spielen ist super, reißt allein aber leider nicht das Heft aus dem Tief.
Bei unglaublich vielen.. beinahe allen... Artikeln merkt man sehr, dass dem Heft die doppelte Zahl an Seiten gut tun würde. 
Einer der absoluten Tiefpunkte war die "Serie" von "Artikeln" über Freesync vs. G-Sync. 
Keinerlei Hintergründe zu den verschiedenen Techniken, keine genauere Untersuchung der Vor- und Nachteile... lediglich etwas, das wie eine Pressemitteilung klingt.

Ja, eure Leserschaft besteht aus Enthusiasten... wir geben tausende Euro für Hardware aus... Und dann sollen wir uns mit Artikeln im Telegrammstil zufrieden geben?
Ich kauf die PCGH auch mal, wenn es mir nur um einen, oder zwei Artikel geht. Alles kein Ding.
Allerdings werfe ich vor dem Kauf auch mal ein, zwei Blicke ins Heft. Da konnten die letzten Ausgaben einfach nicht genug überzeugen.


----------



## mcmarky (8. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach _dem_ 240Hz Monitor. Ihr habt ja einige in dieser Ausgabe getestet, wie auch die Reaktionszeit von wenigen in 11/2017.

Was mich wundert ist die Sache mit dem Input-Lag, der Benq XL2540 wurde mit 10,2ms getestet, alle anderen mit mindestens 14,3ms. Die Verzögerung fällt also fast 1/3 geringer aus. Ist das ein Durchschnittswert von mehreren Messungen?  Müsste nicht der Benq dadurch etwas besser bewertet werden, auch wenn die Bildqualität nicht ganz mithalten kann?

Beziehen sich eigentlich die Angaben bei den Farbabweichungen (Delta E 2000) auf kalibrierte Monitore oder den Lieferzustand?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Oktober 2017)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Zum Heft muss ich leider immer wieder sagen, dass es aufgrund der doch eher geringen Qualität vieler Artikel viel, viel seltener als früher bei mir zu Hause landet.
> Bei viel zu vielen Review Artikeln oder auch vielen Berichten fragt man sich am Ende deutlich mehr, wo denn der Inhalt geblieben ist und was aus der versprochenen Beantwortung aller Fragen wurde.
> Die aktuelle Artikelserie zu den visuellen Effekten in Spielen ist super, reißt allein aber leider nicht das Heft aus dem Tief.
> Bei unglaublich vielen.. beinahe allen... Artikeln merkt man sehr, dass dem Heft die doppelte Zahl an Seiten gut tun würde.
> ...


Danke für dein ehrliches Feedback - auch wenn es natürlich nicht so ausfällt, wie wir uns das wünschen würden.

Du würdest die also eher längere, ausführliche Artikel mit mehr Text wünschen respektive Artikelserien, bei denen in jeder Folge ein Aspekt genauer beleuchtet wird?


----------



## Shizuki (16. Oktober 2017)

Mir ist gerade erst aufgefallen, dass ich meine PCGH für den Monat immer noch nicht erhalten habe trotz Abo. An wen wende ich mich denn da am besten?


----------

